# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Baki Tuğ AÖikladi.

## axuliuma

BAKİ TUĞ AüIKLADI. 

BİR KİTABIN TANITIMI VE BİR GERüEĞE VURGU.

Kitabın adı Denizlerden Apoya bir ve iki cilt olarak ocak yayınevi tarafından yayınlanmış !!!!

Yazar bir zamanların ünlü Askeri savcısı A.Baki TUĞ.

Konusu yetmişli yıllarda yaşanan hadiselere bir bakış ve bu arada sonradan türedi yazarların yazdıkları yalan yanlış konulara cevap olacak niteliktedir..

İkinci cilt sayfa 849 BASINDAN BİR KAü üRNEK. (BAşLIKLI BüLüM şüYLE DEVAM EDİYOR)


GİRİş

BAYPİPO adlı kitabın şahsımla ilgili bölümlerine cevabımdırğ

DOĞAN KİTAPüILIK A.ş. GENEL MüDüRLüĞüNE.

SONER Yalçın ve Doğan Yurdakul tarafından derlenen. Doğan Kitapçılık tarafından yayınlanan BAYPİPO adlı kitap yalan ve yanlışlarla doludur. Bu yalan ve yanlışların TARİHİ kirletmemesi, doğruların gelecek nesillere doğrudan aktarılması için, bu tür yayın yapan, yayın hayatına girmek isteyen yazar ve çizerlerin çok dikkatli ve çok hassas olmaları gerekli olduğu kanaatindeyimğ

üünkü TARİHİ yazanlar kadar, TARİHİ yapanlarında TARİHE karşı gelecek nesillere karşı sorumlulukları vardır. Bu sorumluluklarının gereğini yapmazlarsa VEBAL altında kalırlar. TARİHE karşı gelecek nesillere karşı suç işlemiş sayılırlar. Tarihi katletmiş olurlar.

Bu gibi yazar ve çizerlerin bilerek veya bilmeyerek İFTİRAYI sanat, YALANI sermaye olarak kullanmaları, onların daha doğmadan ölmeleri demektir. Bunun da ötesinde YALANCININ mumu yatsıya kadar yanar misali, onların mumuda yatsıya kadar yanar ve sönerğ Dolayısıyla 

İzleyenlerin gözünde yalancı TARİHE karşı dolandırıcı durumuna düşerlerğ

İşte bu tür yanlışlıktan bu yazar ve çizerleri korumak için şahsımı ilgilendiren birkaç cümlenin doğrularını kitabın bundan sonraki baskısında yer alır üMİDİYLE aşağıya aktarıyorum.

1-Kitabın 166ğncı sayfasının 4ğncü paragraftaki ğKimliği belirsiz kişiler İstanbulğdaki Kültür Sarayını yaktılarğ.

Kültür sarayını yakan, Marmara gemisini batıran ,Gelibolu gemisine sabotaj düzenleyen,Boğaz köprüsünü havaya uçurmak isteyen sabotajcıların isimleri bellidir.. sanıklar yakalanmıştır. İsteyen Sıkıyönetim savcılığı tarafından haklarında iddianame düzenlenmiş mahkemede dava açılmıştır..M.S.B.ğlığı arşivlerinden bu kararlar çıkartılabilir. ( 9.2.1973 tarih. ES.1973/4 k Ka. 1973/ 14 S.id.)

2- Yine Kitabın 221ğnci sayfasının 4ğncü paragrafında;

ğ31 Mart 1972 günü SBFğsi birinci sınıf anfisinde yapılan Kızıldere katliamını protesto toplantısından çıkanlar bildiriler dağıtıyorlar. Boykot çağrısı yapıyorlar. Göstericilerden 12 ğsi yakalanarak göz altın alındı. Bu 12 kişinin arasında o günlerde adı duyulmamış bir üniversite öğrencisi olan, ama bugün artık herkesin tanıdığı bir isim vardı. Abdullah ücalanğğ

Abdullah ücalan 7 Nisan da gözaltına alındı. 27 Nisan 1972 de tutuklandı. 27 ekim 1972 de serbest bırakıldı. Bu serbest bırakılma pek normal görünmüyordu..

Başlangıçta aynı davadan yargılananlar arasında, hakkında en ağır ceza istenen iki kişiden biriydi. Ama savcı daha sonra fikrini değiştirdi. ünce ücalan hakkında istediği cezayı hafifleştirdi. Sonra da tahliyesini istedi.

Yakarıdaki kültür sarayı konusunda olduğu gibi, bu paragraftaki bilgilerde tamamen yanlış, belli bir maksada matuf ve uydurma bilgilerdirğ

şöyleğki ;

Gözetim altına alınan öğrenci sayısı kitapta yazılı olduğu gibi 13 değil 43 öğrencidir. Bu öğrencilerden 17ğsinin olaylarla ilgileri olmadığından bahisle tarafımdan takipsizlik kararı

Verilerek serbest bırakılmış, gözetim altına alınan 26 öğrenci ile ilgili soruşturma derinleştirilmiştir.

Bu öğrenci hakkında SBFğsi öğretim üyeleri, öğrencilerin bir kısmı ve müstahdemler şahit olarak dinlenmiş, ayrıca olayla ilgili olarak SBFğsi Dekanlığına yazı yazılmış,gelen cevabi yazı, istihbarat birimlerinin bilgileri, şahitlerin beyanları değerlendirilerek; 26 öğrenciden; 11 öğrenci hakkında sıkıyönetim yasaklarına aykırı hareketten,

12 öğrenci hakkında Devletin Emniyet ve muhafaza kuvvetlerini alenen takrir ve tezyif suçundan, yine sıkıyönetim yasaklarına aykırı hareketten, yani 1402 sayılı kanunun 16/1 maddesine muhalefetten,

Doğan Fırtına isimli öğrenci hakkında hükümetin manevi şahsiyetini tahrir ve tezyiften. Yani TCKğnın 159ğncu maddesinden,

Abdullah ücalan ve Metin Yalçın isimli öğrenciler hakkında ise, şafak bildirisini dağıtmış olmaları nedenine binaen, komünizm propagandası yapmak yani TCğnın 142/1 nci maddesini ihlalden ve boykota katılmış olmaları sebebine binaen de 1402 sayılı kanunun 16/1 ğnci maddesine aykırı hareketten haklarında iddianame yazılmış, 3 nolu Sıkıyönetim Askeri Mahkemesinde dava açılıştır..

Bu örgencilerden 11 öğrenci mahkumiyetlerini haklı kılacak yeterli delil elde edilemediğinden 1402 sayılı kanunun 16/ 1 nci maddesinden BERAATLERİNE,

Keza 12 öğrenci hakkında Devletin Emniyet güçlerini tahkir ve tezyiften yine mevcut deliller yeterli görülmediğinden BERAATLERİNE, Sıkıyönetim yasaklarına aykırı harketlerinden dolayı hapis cezası tecziyelerine,

Doğan Fırtına isimli öğrencinin hükümetin manevi şahsiyetini tahkir ve tezyif suçundan 2 yıl süreyle cezalandırılmasına,

Abdullah ücalan ve Metin Yalçıner haklarlında ise, Kömünizm propogandası yapmak suçundan hakalarında yine yeterli delil elde edilemdiğinden BERAATLERİNE, 1402 sayılı kanunun 16/1 ğnci öaddesini ihlalden cezalandırılmalarına karar verilmiştir..

Verilen bu karar temyiz edilmiş, temyiz mahkemesi verilen cezaları yerinde bulmuş hükmü onaylamıştır. Kesinleşen kararla ilgili cezalar infaz edilmiş, infaza takibinde hükümlüler serbest bırakılmıştır..

Olay bu hali ile bütün çıplaklığı ile açık ve nettir.

Ayrıca kitapta geçtiği gibi savcının cezayı hafifletme ve şiddetlendirme yetkisi diye bir yetki yoktur. Cezayı hafifletme ve şiddetlendirme yetkisi mahkemenin TAKDİİRİNE aittir. Savcının sadece suç vasfında değişiklik yapma yetkisi söz konusudur. 

Ancak mahkemenin savcının yapacağı vasıf değişikliğine de uyma mecburiyeti söz konusu değildir. 

Bu nedenle kitaptaki savcı cezayı hafifleştirdi. ücalanğın tahliyesini istedi. Tabirleri aşağıda

Görüleceği gibi ğİFTİRA ve HUKUKİ cehaletten başka bir şey değildir..

Yine kitaptaki, Savcı Abdullah ücalanğın tahliyesini istedi. Cümlesi de tamamen uydurma, yalan, yanlış, ve belli bir maksada matuf bir cümledir.. Kaldığki savcılar tutuklu sanıkların, tutukluluk halleri ilerde onların mağduriyetlerine sebebiyet verecekse,sanıkların her zaman tahliyesini talep edebilirler.. Bu hal savcıların ahlaki, Vicdani ve Kanuni görevidir..

Olayımızda tahliye diye bir talep de söz konusu değildir.ücalan ve arkadaşları gözetim altına alınmış, talebimle tutuklanmış, talebimle cezalandırılmış, karar temyiz edilmiş, Askeri Yargıtay Kararı onaylamış, karar kesinleşmiş, cezalar infaz edilmiş, hükümlüler ceza evinden tahliye edilmişlerdir (üCALAN DA DAHİL)

şimdi burada soruyorum. Bu kanuni uygulamanın yanlış neresinde ? Doğrusu bu husus merak konusudur.. Ancak bu arkadaşlar bize siz o tarihte ücalanğı neden TEşHİS ve TESBİT etmediniz diyorlarsa ? ben de onlara ğ Ben müneccim başı değilimğ gelecekten haber alma kabiliyetimde yoktur. Yazar ve çizerlerin bu tür kabiliyetleri var ise, ücalan düşünce, davranış ve ideoloji itibarı ile bu arkadaşlara daha yakındır ,yada yandaşlarıdır, bu nedenle bu arkadaşlar Aponun geleceğini daha iyi görür, daha iyi tespit yapar ve ilgili yerlere duyurabilirlerdi diyorum. Bu tür kabiliyetleri yok ise "öküz" altında buzağı aramanın bir manası var mı ?

Günün gözünü balçıkla sıvamak mümkünmü ???

Mümkün olmadığına göre neden bu gayret !!!!

Tarihi kirletmeye,aldatmaya hakkınız var mı ?? 

Tarihin bize gerekli olmadığı düşünülse dahi, çocuklarımız doğruları tarihten öğreneceklerdir.. 

Onlara karşı bari günahkar olmayalım.

Merak ediyorum. Acaba neden bu Abdullah ücalan ısrarı ??

Bu konuda gerçekler öğrenilmek isteniyorsa yalan, yanlış İFTİRA dolu haberlerle uğraşılmamalıdır. ücalanğın ve ücalanların hangi tarlaların mahsulü olduğu araştırılmalıdır, doğrular bulunmalıdır, Türk toplumuna açıklanmalıdır. Açıklanmalıdır'ki, hem tarihe hem Türk Milletine, hem de gelecek nesillere karşı görevlerini yerine getirmiş insanların huzuru içerisinde yaşayabilelim..

Burada ayrıca bir hususu da ortaya koymak istiyorum. Ve soruyorum ?

Neden belli bir dönem beraber olan,beraber yatan beraber kalkan, beraber yiyen, beraber içen, aynı tarlada beraber büyüyen,aynı tarlanın ürünü olan bu insanlar,KANKARDEşLERİ niteliğinde olan bu Militanı neden REDDİ miras ediyorlar ???

Bu hususu anlamanın herhalde tek yolu vardır. Bu yolda güneydoğudaki KANGüLü aynasıdır. Bu aynaya bakıldığında, bu aynada herkes kendisini sevap ve günahlarıyla beraber göreceklerdir.

üünkü bu GüL Marksist Leninist maya ile mayalanmış açılmış , bu maya ile de kapatılmıştır.

Gölün dalgaları içerisinde gölün mimarları, ustaları, işçileri ve işçilerin emekleri gayretleri vardır..

Bu ustlar, mimarlar, işçiler ve kamuoyu tarafından bilinmekte,tanınmakta ve değerlendirilmektedir.

Sonuç olarak;

Kitaptaki yalan, yanlış ve İFTİRA dolu üç beş cümle ile Baki TUĞğU toplum nezdinde yanlış tanıtmak, yıpratmak ise, bu davranış şekli TUĞ için mühim değildir..

üünkü Türk toplumu İFTİRAYI sanat YALANI sermaye yapanları da, Baki Tuğğuda çok iyi tanıyor. üok iyi biliyor..

KİMLİKSİZ yanlış nottur. Bu not, bu notu tarihe düşenlerin alnının kara lekesidir.. Kara leke olarak ta kalacaktır..

üünkü TARİHE yalan not düşmenin maksatlı bilgileri aktarmanın, millete, gelecek nesillere ve TARİHE ihanet olacağı kanaatini taşıyorum..

TüRK MİLLETİNE SAYGIYLA DUYURULUR

A.Baki TUĞ
E.Hakim Albay

----------


## synachten

sayın *Baki Tuğ*'un sn.Demirel ve üiller'in parti yada hükÃ»metlerinde görev aldığını daha önce ülkücü bir yapıya sahip olduğunun işaretini _vermediğini_ biliyoruz daha sonra ülkücü kimlikle ortaya çıkması "Keser Döner Sap Döner Gün Gelir Hesap Döner" çerçevesinde hareket ettiği izlenimi veriyor. Bu da kendisine yapılan eleştirilerin kendi açıklamalarından daha ciddiye alınmasına yol açmakta...

----------

